# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik eet met regelmaat vette vis

## Leontien

> Ouderen die wekelijks twee porties vette vis eten, kunnen hun leven met ruim 2 jaar verlengen.


nu.nl

Eet jij wekelijks vette vis? 

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## dollyw8

Ik eet vegetarisch maar gebruik wel visoliecapsules.

----------


## cecoene

1x in de week minimaal, ik heb reumatische artritus, het eten van vette vis neemt de pijn klachten weg het is bovendien een tip voor alle vrouwen die met de overgang ook dezelfde klachten kunnen krijgen. 1x in de week tonijn, makreel, haring of zalm. Ik doe dit op advies van het vumc.

----------

